# well yet again no luck =(



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

yesterday headed out to talk to some people about hunting their land and yet again was turned down by every single person, i was kind, sat down and talked for awhile to each one, firm hand shake, told them that we would walk to the field and not drive down in and ruin there property, and also told them it would only be for goose but still no luck, it was really dissapointing =(
just thought i would post this just to prove how hard it is to get land these days
[email protected]


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

It is diffacult to secure hunting lands.
Makes you want to take care of the property's you do get.
Keep asking man, one will let you hunt sooner or later. Then word of mouth will get you in the tough fields to secure.

If you are young, that makes things a bit harder to do.
The responsible part will have to shine from you, when you get that first field.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

it seems like unless you know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody, i think u r right.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

WOW i just got 8 new ones today  must be you..... how many guys are you asking for ??? smile smile smile ... i will never hunt them all but nice to know there there in the back pocket !!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice job firstflight, wish I coulda been out there with you tomorrow. i'm gonna hit up a pond i have access to in the morning. there were a few teal on it this evening. We'll see what the morning brings. Good luck to ya!!! lemme know how u do


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man if you could come down tomorrow i got a field full


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i just got a spot that does not let anyone hunt ever for 68 years it has been non hunting till today  bro i wish i could help you out maybe i will come over and help you out


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> yesterday headed out to talk to some people about hunting their land and yet again was turned down by every single person, i was kind, sat down and talked for awhile to each one, firm hand shake, told them that we would walk to the field and not drive down in and ruin there property, and also told them it would only be for goose but still no luck, it was really dissapointing =(
> just thought i would post this just to prove how hard it is to get land these days
> [email protected]


how old are you ????


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> how old are you ????


Im going to take a stab in the dark and guess.....ummmmm......16?

The permission thing is very tough, and even more so the younger you are. There are a lot of things that hurt - being young, not being from the area, not knowing the landowners name, every other tom dick and harry that has ruined it before you, etc. Keep at it, eventually it will pay off. And if it doesnt this year, try again next. It never hurts to ask again. If you see fields full of geese, stop and ask those farmers, there is a good chance they will want them out of there if no one else is hunting them.


----------

